# Arrggh! Talk about warping the concept...



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

beyond recognition, LOOK AT THE COMMENT from the buyer under this item... 
SENTRY® Stop That Pheromone Noise Spray for Dogs and Cats - Cat - PetSmart

SENTRY® Stop That Pheromone *Noise Spra**y for Dogs and Cats*


> Product description:
> Use this pheromone spray to *help teach your pet right from wrong*.
> *Formulated for dogs & cats*, the spray works to put an end to your pet's *behavioral problems*.
> 
> ...


they aren't *"behavioral problems"* - they are PROBLEM BEHAVIORS, there's a difference. 
:glare:

also, there's no POINT in adding a 'calming blend of pheromones' to a pressurized *Cesar-in-a-can*. 
the 2 methods are antagonists [calm & reassure, vs punish/ startle], & combining them is asinine. :mad5:


> Reviews:
> Less expensive than Comfort Zone D.A.P. Spray - April 16, 2012
> *Sgreuel*
> from: Madison, WI
> ...


here's another bizarre comment under the Pheromone Spray for Dogs - 


> Emphasis [*bold*] added -
> 
> "CALMED MY BULL TERRIER - April 13, 2012
> *susieowner*
> ...


may i suggest this dog's problem is his owner, & she's NOT gone, she's advertising her 'success' 
for others to IMITATE it?! Ye gods, the mind boggles.

* it's not to be sprayed ON the dog - 
it's 99.99% plus *alcohol*, as a carrier for the volatile pheromone! There's no reason to spray pure medical-alcohol 
on the poor dog, & it's not good for skin or especially for tender, delicate mucus-membranes 
[noses, eyes, lips & tongue, etc].

Pheromone-sprays are to be used to *relax the dog - NOT to punish!* ut: :cursing:


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

That's horrible. Its almost funny in a sick sort of way. Sort of "I clicker train my dog; if he does something wrong I throw the clicker at him."


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

How bizarre. From what I know about pheremone sprays is that it is not to be sprayed ONTO the animal, but on its bedding, collar etc


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

They used to have something similar in Pets At Home. The bottle was shaped like a speakerphone at the top, and when you pressed the button it made a really ear-shattering noise and sprayed a mixture of water and pheromones. 

I don't know how they thought that pheromones would help after you've scared your dog to death, but they stopped selling it after it was really criticized in a training magazine.

Shame the people leaving the reviews can't buy spray-on common sense whilst they are there...


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

ozrex said:


> ...almost funny, in a sick sort of way. Sort of,
> "I clicker-train my dog; if he does something wrong, I throw the clicker at him."


pretty much, yeah. :nonod: Such a shame!


----------

